# Chester Lian cubing on WDTN news



## blah (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.wdtn.com/dpp/video/u.d.-student-top-ranked-speed-solver


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

No thinking involved in the entire process?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 4, 2010)

Haiyan memory cube??


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 4, 2010)

15-16 TPS!!!???


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> 15-16 TPS!!!???


This.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought you did a really good job explaining the cube. 15-16 TPS? Was this based on the sexy move?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I thought you did a really good job explaining the cube.



I read your post, looked at your avatar, and was like "wut".


----------



## blah (Mar 4, 2010)

I said nothing about 15-16 tps, they exaggerated that stuff.


----------



## Forte (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL checker pattern

"Even behind his back! But his real speciality is blindfolded!!"


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 4, 2010)

I liked the article for the most part but the bit about only 18 people being able to do 5x5 BLD is going out on a limb a bit. It also could've clarified averages vs singles...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2010)

CHESTER!


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2010)

It's better than most. I think the video looks a lot better than the article does. You did an excellent job explaining yourself, Chester.


----------



## fundash (Mar 4, 2010)

nice!
I wish someone would interview me!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice logos


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 4, 2010)

If I ever get into an interview, I'm saying the most outrageous things ever.


----------



## blah (Mar 4, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Nice logos


Changed them 2 seconds before the interview


----------



## blah (Mar 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> If I ever get into an interview, I'm saying the most outrageous things ever.


ZBLL is easy.


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> If I ever get into an interview, I'm saying the most outrageous things ever.



Claim that you invented the question mark.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> If I ever get into an interview, I'm saying the most outrageous things ever.


Claim you're moot.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 4, 2010)

"It IS one piece I can show you!"

EDIT: wtf where did Anthony come from?


----------



## Carson (Mar 4, 2010)

blah said:


> I said nothing about 15-16 tps, they exaggerated that stuff.



I dunno... having seen you stackmat a four cube multi, I can believe this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> EDIT: wtf where did Anthony come from?



This should help.

15-16 tps isn't that ridiculous, as long as you're not talking about sustaining it over the course of the solve. Things like .9 J and T perms are about that speed. And while it's certainly not easy to do that, it's not uncommon.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2010)

This was actually some really good coverage. There were a few things that were exaggerated a bit, but that's expected, and for the most part the stuff they said was right on the dot. Pretty cool.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 4, 2010)

8 second average? 15-16 tps? He's amazing...jk, I looked at his profile, he's pretty good!  Luckily I still beat him in One-handed


----------



## blah (Mar 4, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 8 second average? 15-16 tps? He's amazing...jk, I looked at his profile, he's pretty good!  Luckily I still beat him in One-handed


To quote everyone's favorite bigcuber, "that's because I suck in competition."


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2010)

U r amazin mi hed is stll spining!1


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 4, 2010)

omfg liek your a wizard!


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 4, 2010)

nice interview! You appeared very friendly and explained yourself very well. The coverage wasn't that bad I think. It's normal that they exaggerate stuff a little.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 5, 2010)

lol hai yibo,

your son will be proud of you


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 5, 2010)

12/12multibld every time? wow!


----------



## chris410 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good stuff Chester


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 5, 2010)

There's no way only 18 people in the world can blindsolve a 5x5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2010)

tfray94 said:


> There's no way only 18 people in the world can blindsolve a 5x5



Yeah, but it's obvious what they meant: only 18 people in the world have blindsolved a 5x5x5 in competition. That's what they were referring to; they just communicated a fact incorrectly.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 5, 2010)

I JUDGED THAT RECORD!!!!!!!!!! on the 4x4


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

18 people 5x5 BLD? Dayum, the media is seriously uninformed.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 5, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> 18 people 5x5 BLD? Dayum, the media is seriously uninformed.



or you are.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 5, 2010)

Us cubers are so misunderstood...
"That's because no one can possibly think that fast, with all of those mathematical calculations, equations."
Sigh....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 5, 2010)

4Chan said:


> If I ever get into an interview, I'm saying the most outrageous things ever.



You memorized all 4,287 ZBLL's.


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 6, 2010)

I loved the part where they said he can solve it behind his back, but then WOAH he can solve it BLD!!!!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 6, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> I loved the part where they said he can solve it behind his back, but then WOAH he can solve it BLD!!!!!


Its a big difference you know! When you solve it behind your back your eyes are still open!


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > 18 people 5x5 BLD? Dayum, the media is seriously uninformed.
> ...



I meant worldwide, not just in WCA comps.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 8, 2010)

How many more people do you know that can do 5x5 BLD-has had a success- that isn't in there?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> How many more people do you know that can do 5x5 BLD-has had a success- that isn't in there?



There are quite a few. Certainly it must be at least double that. But it's still not all that many.

But I still think it's ridiculous to complain about this statement from the press, when it's only a little inaccurate. They usually make much bigger mistakes than this.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > How many more people do you know that can do 5x5 BLD-has had a success- that isn't in there?
> ...


Exactly did you guys know that being able to do your own taxes and figure out your own phone bill is apparently directly correlated to the ability to solve a rubiks cube?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Exactly did you guys know that *being able to do your own taxes* and figure out your own phone bill is apparently directly correlated to the ability to solve a rubiks cube?



Good God man! What is this madness of which you speak!? 

Actually I thought the coverage was good, positive coverage for cubing. Yes there are some minor factual things they got wrong, but so what? It's great coverage for our hobby! Very cool Chester!

Chris


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly did you guys know that *being able to do your own taxes* and figure out your own phone bill is apparently directly correlated to the ability to solve a rubiks cube?
> ...



Exactly, and whenever the coverage screws things up, usually it just makes us look like geniuses. Which is good for us . Especially since most of us are, well by my pastors standards.
He told me this the other day


meh not direct quote but oh well said:


> If you want to be a genius then practice what you want to be good at for 15,000 hours.


----------

